# A friend of mine claims that my depression stems from a demon



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I tried to explain to him how chemical imbalances, genetics and circumstances can play a part in it...

His response to my genetics claim was that the bible speaks on generational curses, and that's what that was.......

So I kinda understand why Rick Warren's son killed himself now _(I'm just half joking with this very terrible statement btw, R.I.P. to him)_ This was probably the exact responses he got.

I guess he's just trying his best to help me in the only way he knows how though.

Overly Religious friends are better than no friends

but still......Demons?


----------



## KevinInTexas (Jul 16, 2013)

People of faith attest everything to "god's plan." Good **** happens, part of god's plan. Bad **** happens, part of god's plan. It's a grand cop out. They never have to question anything or take any responsibility for their own lives. It's all part of god's plan.

If there's a demon in you causing your depression, god's plan.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

It's sad that in this day and age, people still believe in this kind of bull****. Someone I know told me that she seriously thought my sibling was possessed (my sibling has schizophrenia):no This is exactly why I won't discuss mental illness with religious people.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Meli24R said:


> It's sad that in this day and age, people still believe in this kind of bull****. *Someone I know told me that she seriously thought my sibling was possessed* *(my sibling has schizophrenia)*:no This is exactly why I won't discuss mental illness with religious people.


That's tragic


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Richard Pawgins said:


> *Overly Religious friends are better than no friends*
> 
> but still......Demons?


Yeah.. Im going to have to not agree with that. I guess theres nothing you can really do though? Just thank him for his whack advice, and move on with your day?


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Yeah.. Im going to have to not agree with that. I guess theres nothing you can really do though? Just thank him for his whack advice, and move on with your day?


Everyone I know is religious though. Including family and the very few friends I do have....

Am I not supposed to be their friend because they believe in something I don't?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Richard Pawgins said:


> Everyone I know is religious though. Including family and the very few friends I do have....
> 
> Am I not supposed to be their friend because they believe in something I don't?


Uh... no? When did I say that? Id personally rather have no friends than crazy religious friends. The fact that I don't like them, doesn't mean you have to stop talking to everyone in your life.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

God has a plan for you, god has a plan for all of us.










But yeah...Best to nod and smile and ignore lol.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

maybe you should stop talking to him about depression then.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

prettyful said:


> maybe you should stop talking to him about depression then.


True

I don't even like discussing such a thing with other guys, because I subconsciously find it unmanly, I usually prefer to vent to a female friend about such things.

but he brought it up though.......I guess being a recluse with the :/ face all day is a dead give away.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

You do realize that you have the perfect opportunity to **** with your friend, right? You should put yourself in contorted positions or flop around the floor with your eyes rolled back. Some **** like that. It's what I would do.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

alieneyed said:


> You do realize that you have the perfect opportunity to **** with your friend, right? You should put yourself in contorted positions or flop around the floor with your eyes rolled back. Some **** like that. It's what I would do.


He might think that I'm really a demon and possibly kill me in Jesus's name

demons are real to these people so I won't even play around like that


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


> I tried to explain to him how chemical imbalances, genetics and circumstances can play a part in it...
> 
> His response to my genetics claim was that the bible speaks on generational curses, and that's what that was.......
> 
> ...


I heard that same spiel from a family friend. It took all the restraint I possessed not to laugh in her face.

****ing Bible thumpers...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

They got it half right. Depression *is* a _demon_, howeever not that sort of demon they are speaking of.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Is this the demon he was talking about?


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> Is this the demon he was talking about?


I want her


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Segafage said:


> They got it half right. Depression *is* a _demon_, however not that sort of demon they are speaking of.


Agreed.

There are other representations of demons or evil forces in other religions or spiritual beliefs, and indeed in nature itself. The Christian definition is not the be-all-end-all of what the representation of an evil force should be. Look at LaVeyan Satanism (The Satanic Bible*) for another representation of the dark creative force within nature.

* I have not read the Satanic Bible as of yet, but I am wanting to read it out of morbid curiosity and intrigue about other world religions that interest me at the present time.


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm not sure if I should laugh or let another shred of my faith in humanity chip off. But really though, I'm not against people who believe in any kind of religion but when the more "hardcore" ones out there make statements like that in the year of 2013 and counting...


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

my dad said the devil is causing my SA, that reading the bible/finding god would help me rid of it.... should of never told him i had SA.


----------



## Opeth7 (Aug 7, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


> His response to my genetics claim was that the bible speaks on generational curses


the bible has an answer for everything, because its the bible.

But seriously, christians have answers to anything. They may be some of the finest and most hilarious examples of asshattery in the history of mankind. From my perspective, they use a skydaddy to justify anything, because most are to blind to understand the real answer. In your case, excepting your reasoning would be accepting the ideals of good ol satan himself. If the bible was true, why would you be depressed?


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

Opeth7 said:


> the bible has an answer for everything, because its the bible.
> 
> But seriously, christians have answers to anything. They may be some of the finest and most hilarious examples of asshattery in the history of mankind. From my perspective, they use a skydaddy to justify anything, because most are to blind to understand the real answer. In your case, excepting your reasoning would be accepting the ideals of good ol satan himself. If the bible was true, why would you be depressed?


Agreed. Also, if there's a God why would he GIVE his own children cancer or any other disease/disorder of any kind? Why would he sit up there and do nothing.


----------



## sunlightruns (Jul 27, 2013)

oh really? it's not a chemical imbalance in the brain, but a demon?

sounds legit.


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Once you were happy
Now you are sad
I played a hand in your fate
Now your mood is very bad

Love,
Diablo


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Does it also cause fibromyalgia?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

The thought of demons to me is even more preposterous than god, the way the christians tend to describe it in a way that tons of people are actually possessed my a demon. My parents try to tell me that my anxiety is from a demon inside me, and the fact that they actually think this frightens me insanely.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> The thought of demons to me is even more preposterous than god, the way the christians tend to describe it in a way that tons of people are actually possessed my a demon. My parents try to tell me that my anxiety is from a demon inside me, and the fact that they actually think this frightens me insanely.


If they believe the bible is the literal word of God and demons literally exist then it's not really a wrong conclusion from their warped perspective


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

Next time he/she says it, grab him/her by the shoulder and say in a raspy voice"My dark lord beelzebub will eat your soul."


----------

